# full moon menses anyone?



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

I just find this facinating about my body. I begin my moon time, ie. menses on the eve of the full moon, consistantly for months now! I just think its so cool. anyone else?


----------



## chisub (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't, but that is pretty darn cool!


----------



## sacredjourney (Aug 24, 2006)

I got my first Postnatal period just a few weeks ago right on the new moon, which is neat!


----------



## maybemom05 (Mar 15, 2004)

FWIW, my little one was conceived on a full moon and then my water broke on the full moon 40 weeks later









Don't know what causes it, but I worked in emergency services long enough to know that the moon definitely has a some kind of connection. (I know that correlation is not causation, but still







)


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Hmm, I just went and checked a lunar calendar and it seems like I usually have my period during the full moon too.







Mine starts a few days before, though.


----------



## jlutgendorf (Aug 15, 2006)

The moon has a fairly substantial effect on the earth. It's gravitational pull creates the tides (obviously!) and we can see this because water is so easy to move. But it also has the same effects on rocks, trees, people, buildings, etc. You just can't "see" the effects as all of these things are much harder to move than large bodies of water.

It's probably WAY more complicated than that, but there's a simple answer of why some women cycle with the moon, why people drive crazier when there's a full moon, why the ER's fill up with injuries and laboring women, etc.

Pretty cool!

~Julia


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

that's cool! I'll have to check that!


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

There have been many times I have been on cycle with the full moon. Right now I am the opposite. Boy did I feel my ovulation on this full moon we just saw this week. Did anyone check out the eclipse?


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

I've read that if a woman is exposed to enough moonlight (like sleeping out-of-doors, or always keeping your bedroom curtains open), she'll start ovulating in time with the full moon. Unfortunately, I've always lived in places with too many streetlights to try it myself, but I will should I ever live someplace... darker! I think it'd be fascinating to ovulate on full-moon days.


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very interesting, as I said in my last post I have been ovulating w/ the full moon. The last 3 months or so the moonlight has indeed been streaming into my windows while I try and sleep. Pretty awesome connection.


----------



## pajamajes (Feb 1, 2008)

I wish mine did b/c then I could use the term "moontime" which is so awesome/adorable.


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

HI LADIES, i also find the moon and menses fascinating. i found this on on wikepedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menstrual_cycle, (scroll down to the bottom if you look on there) they were saying that traditional sources agree that the menstrual cycle is linked to the moon. and that these sources generally indicate menstruation around the time of the new moon and ovulation at the full moon.







just thought you may be interested.


----------



## poetgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Probably a duh comment, but of course both cycles are 28 days which makes about 13 of each a year. And like the PP said about gravitational pull on water, we are what 75% water? This cycle the eclipse was cd 1 which I loved. Happy moon-cycles!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

There have been books on this subject!

Usually, you ovulate with the fullmoon.....I always bled at the full moon.
Course, Ive barely had a period in five years between three pregnancies and breastfeeding!


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

google lunaception


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

[edited for privacy]


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
google lunaception

So here's a link to that...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunaception

Very cool,


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
google lunaception


quote from lunaception article.....
"before electricity, most women experienced their menstrual cycles with the phases of the moon and at more or less the same time as all other women."

i find it incredibly stunning to think that most women were having their periods at the very same time!!!!! REALLY, REALLY incredible







can you imagine????


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermoon* 
quote from lunaception article.....
"before electricity, most women experienced their menstrual cycles with the phases of the moon and at more or less the same time as all other women."

i find it incredibly stunning to think that most women were having there periods at the very same time!!!!! REALLY, REALLY incredible







can you imagine????

woohoo that would have been so intense...I worry about the energy we will be faced with when all my girls and I are cycling together, good thing theres a big age gap my eldest will be in college when the littlest gets her moontime.


----------

